# USC Animation + Critical Studies



## atomicnut (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm a transfer from Northeastern and I just applied for Fall 2012 for Animation (first choice) and Crit Studies (second).  I have a 2.89 GPA unfortunately due to one Computer Science class (I switched dual majors from CS and Interactive Media to Digital Art and Interactive Media but couldn't drop my CS class and got stuck with the bad grade).  I got A's and A-'s in my other classes which included english and a foundation art class but being as I'm only a freshman one bad grade is a large chunk of my GPA and dragged it down.  It will go up by spring grades but as of now it's not great.  I don't have a lot of animation experience but my portfolio is here: http://www.backstagegfx.com/usc that I submitted and I'm wondering if I have a shot?  My previous work isn't animation but it's what I'd like to go into and I'm not sure if what I have is in the right area or enough to overcome my grades for acceptance to either the university as a whole or the cinema school itself.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey atomicnut, I also applied as a transfer student. I however, applied to the Film and T.V. production program. I can't figure out why but I haven't been able to find any others like us who are transferring on here. I was reading on the graduate thread and it seems that a lot of people are already hearing back from USC. I haven't even gotten so much as an e-mail from them. I'm hoping that that's because they just respond to the graduate applications first. Have you heard anything yourself? 
Good luck and I hope we both get in!


----------



## uncharted (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys, Im also an undergrad transfer. I applied to the production major as well. 
@atomicnut-Im not really sure if any of us would be able to give you an honest answer to your question. They don't just look at grades, it comes down to your personal statement and submission pieces, or so ive heard. They're very holistic about how they conduct their admissions process. 

@mrselfdesctruct- I got an email from them about a missing transcript last week, but it turned out they just hadn't processed it yet. On the email it mentioned that they were going to be sending my application to the committee after everything was taken care of with my transcript. I did submit my application back in october, so maybe that has something to do with it. When did  you turn yours in? 

best of luck to you both.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 21, 2012)

@uncharted I'm glad to finally hear from another prospective transfer. Either there are very few of us transfer students applying, or they just aren't here on student films. Anyway I sent in my application just a few days before the deadline so about the last week of Jan.


----------



## atomicnut (Feb 21, 2012)

I sent mine in just before the deadline as well as I was finishing up my portfolio.  It says my transcript is processing on usconnect but I sent in my copy 3 weeks ago so it should be there by now.  Haven't heard much from any other transfers but I'm guessing they just aren't on studentfilms, I'm sure there's a good amount.

Good luck to both of you!


----------

